# How do you like the hangianum shapes in breeding



## Hien (May 18, 2007)

I would like to know what the experts think of various hangianum shapes.
Since the flowers are so different in forms. would the judges prefer the round full forms over some other natural characters?
-I see some with kind of shoulders bends
-some with the petals roll back in along the length.
-some with a groove under the pouch
etc.
would any of you throw any of the clones out for what you think it is undesirable. Or you would collect all different variations and cherish them for the individual character?

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-32,GGLD:en&q=hangianum

http://www.myorchids.org/paph/hangianum.html

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/engoodpaph9.html

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphhangianum.htm

http://192.192.42.4/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=76&topic=99&show=0

http://x4.net.vnu.edu.tw/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=2660&show=0


----------



## Bolero (May 18, 2007)

I think judges definitely prefer the more rounded forms but it does depend on the plant, ultimately the goal is to get hybrids rounder.

I personally would keep ones worth showing and also keep something unusual or unique but if it was below a reasonable judging standard I would probably sell it to someone.


----------



## Jorch (May 19, 2007)

I am no expert.. but I personally prefer the rounded form, like the one shown in Jay's website. I think (!) the judges prefer rounded form too, like other parvis they look for roundness and fullness of the flower?


----------



## smartie2000 (May 19, 2007)

I prefer the round form too, and the judges probably will too
I love the colour on this one from one of the website listed above


----------



## Marco (May 19, 2007)

I'm with you Fren. That one looks great


----------



## Bolero (May 19, 2007)

That one is superb..........god I wish I owned it........!!!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 19, 2007)

i just like hangianum....
anyone know who discovered it and after whom it's named? IOSPE has it as "Hang's Paphiopedilum [Original Vietnamese exporter of species]" but i don't know nothin' 'bout hang...


----------



## ORG (May 19, 2007)

Paph. hangianum was named in honour of Mrs. *Tong Ngoc HANG*, who helps by her work to find this species in the wild.

I think for the further hybridization 3 points are very interesting
- the rounded form of the flower
- the interesting colour and the brown markings
- the fragrancy
- the very big flower, one of the biggest in the genus

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (May 19, 2007)

It will be also interesting to see the result of the cross between rothschildianum with hangianum
http://cgi.ebay.de/Paphiopedilum-ro...ryZ28734QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I think we will see in the next weeks the result

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2007)

I am with Olaf on all points! :clap:


----------



## Hien (May 19, 2007)

I was surprise that nobody like the other Avery's flowers below the red one that all of you picked out.
Don't get me wrong, I like the red one too, but it seems that the dorsal a little bit too long. Where as all the ones follow it has rounder forms.
One more thing, If you look carefully, I don't think hangianum's petals in the photos are really flat (this character is shown in the drawing in the book "SLIPPER ORCHIDS OF VIETNAM")
I suspect they appear to be flat only in the way the pictures taken (if you look at the one on the russian site, the 3/4 profile view shows the flower not card board flat at all.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 20, 2007)

I spent a lot of time thinking about this species recently because of a painting, which is why I'm coming out of hiding! I'll take the one in the upper right on Dr. Tanaka's page...the veining isn't heavy, but it's a great creamy shade of green, and it's round without being overly 2D. (Love the green parvis especially...can't wait till this and jackii are legal in the U.S.)


----------



## Hien (May 20, 2007)

streetmorrisart said:


> I spent a lot of time thinking about this species recently because of a painting, which is why I'm coming out of hiding! I'll take the one in the upper right on Dr. Tanaka's page...the veining isn't heavy, but it's a great creamy shade of green, and it's round without being overly 2D. (Love the green parvis especially...can't wait till this and jackii are legal in the U.S.)


 You did not like any of the Avery's hangianum?

http://192.192.42.4/~tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=76&topic=99&show=0


----------



## slippertalker (May 20, 2007)

There seems to be enough variation in Paph hangianum to satisfy both hybridizers and hobbyists. Through line breeding, the various traits can be emphasized over time. Of course, judges will always appreciate large, round, full, and well colored flowers. The best will be exceptional, and the hybrids will be monsters!


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 20, 2007)

They're lovely, of course! Quite honestly, I'd enjoy owning any of them.


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2007)

For my 20 cents worth, the first hangianum might get a look in with judges if it were the only one on the bench. The next 4 would be fort over for the prizes. The 6th one would probably run 5th in judging with number one 6th.
As for general appeal and breeding work, all 6 are more than worth while growing. On a personal choice, I would NOT pick the 1st if I had to pick 5 of the 6. If anyone has the latest Paphs in Taiwan Book 4, there is a nice selection of hangianums in there.


----------

